# painting over drywall -- what kind of prep?



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Zinsser bulleys 123 interior exterior primer sealer stain killer(waterbased). Paint zinsser perma-white mold and mildew resistant interior paint. Eggshell. Definately sand the hell out of those walls before primer. Also with that primer once it dries run your hand over the wall you might just need to lightly screen the wall with a hand held drywall screen. Thats what i had to do. Make sure after you sand the walls you wipe them down with a damp sponge and let them dry. Once primer is on and dry you just take hand held drywall screen and just sweep over the wall takes like seconds. This is what i used on my bathroom and it turned out excellent. It was recomended by a painter buddy on another forum.

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=11

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=35

Print that out on there page and your good to go when going into menards or lowes. I went with menards they had it on sale when i did my bathroom.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Go with 747.

I do like Gardz, same co. but oil based. Best for cedar.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh i forgot to tell you. On the back of the can it will tell you what kind of brush and roller they want for you to use. So check that and buy that. Synthetic i think but double check.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Go with 747.
> 
> I do like Gardz, same co. but oil based. Best for cedar.


Oops, Gardz is water-based.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry, Cover Stain is what I have switched to. Working best so far.


----------



## r0ckd (Jan 12, 2006)

Zinsser's has a great product called Diff. This will remove the glue, which is essential before priming the wall. By removing most of the glue you should have a smoother surface and will require less prep time to get it smooth again. 

After removing all of the glue you'll need to prime the wall 1-2 coats. After the prime, you'll need to do a light skim coat of drywall mud over any defects in the wall. You may also need to put 1 coat of color on the wall to bring out anymore imperfections. Once all the imperfections are fixed, do a spot coat only the bare dry patch, let it dry, then paint the whole wall. By painting just the patch, it will prevent you from using more paint then needed. You'll find out that if you don't do this "spot painting", then you'll see, dry halos where the patch was. You basically need to build the paint in those patched areas before painting the whole wall.


----------

